# Beautiful Blue Ridge Day



## motocrash (Sep 2, 2018)

Went for a little jaunt today,figured I'd share a few pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The ridge in the distance is Sleepy Creek WMA.22,928 acres.





Met this dude in the forest.He didn't say much,he was kind of a prick...









I chose one of my older scooters today.Old'un but a good'un,and six speed!





Hope you enjoyed the jaunt,I did.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm too old to ride that style anymore. I enjoy Space Truckin the Blue Ridge now.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 3, 2018)

Some beautiful country out there! Being a Monday morning here in the city makes me wanna be there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 3, 2018)

It is beautiful here. This pic is from Big Stone Gap, Virginia.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 3, 2018)

BigTurtle said:


> It is beautiful here. This pic is from Big Stone Gap, Virgi ia.


That's right by Pound.I had a buddy who grew up down there.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 3, 2018)

It is. I hail from the Bluegrass side of Pound in Pike County, Ky.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 3, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Some beautiful country out there! Being a Monday morning here in the city makes me wanna be there! Thanks for sharing!


Sorry about the city thing man.It is pretty here in the hills but ya gotta watch out for the Hillbillies!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 14, 2018)

Man...I love that part of the country.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 14, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Sorry about the city thing man.It is pretty here in the hills but ya gotta watch out for the Hillbillies!
> View attachment 375387



*I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK!*


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice pics and beautiful country. We have friends that we visit in Moneta Va. and have been on the parkway a few times.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm 2.27 miles west of the parkway. It's right pretty up here.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 14, 2018)

My parents lived in Moneta for ~ 15 yrs.Hell,I'm a Virginian and I take the BRP and Skyline Drive when I have the time.As the Man in Black say's: I've been everywhere, man.The Blue Ridge /Southern Appalachians are a special place.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 14, 2018)

hillbilly jim
 and 

 motocrash
. That part of the country is nice area. One morning when we were down there, my buddy and I were going, I believe, into Roanoke, and he said that we would take the parkway for a little stretch. I had seen the signs for the parkway, saw the ramps for the parkway (I thought the ramps were a little lame) and kept hearing about the parkway. I'm thinking what is the big deal about the parkway...I've been on the parkway in Pittsburgh Pa...................*Two totally different parkways...I like yours much better!!!!!!* :D


----------



## motocrash (Sep 15, 2018)

Here's a few pics from the past year,starting about this time.

Sept. 28th,2017. The Beaver is at dead center of pic in profile,facing right.





Same creek,Babbs Run,Jan. 7th,2018.The ice is 5" thick,we were exceptionally cold for a few weeks-highs in the low to mid teens.Turned the creeks and rivers into ice roads.Was fun riding quads where we normally kayak and canoe in the warmer months.





Mother Nature gettin' trippy o_O Brush Creek,Jan. 30.I call them ice bells.We had that cold spell,semi thaw and then another cold spell.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

It's getting windy in spurts here now. FLO is on her way.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Up here at 3400 feet in elevation at my house the leaves are a changing. Still  Grillin and Chillin in spite of Florence coming to visit. I did postpone my trip to go pick up my reverse flow smoker trailer until the end of the month because I didn't want to pull it back in torrential down pours. "She" was completed on 9-11-18 And will be called Lady Liberty.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

Lady Liberty


----------



## kelbro (Sep 15, 2018)

Is that a DR350? Looks like my old toy.


----------



## BigTurtle (Sep 15, 2018)

My new toy. Not a DR350 but probably a copy. Seems that there are lot of this style out there. It ain't the machine as much as the operator.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 15, 2018)

BigTurtle said:


> Lady Liberty
> 
> View attachment 376189


Nice lookin' rig man.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 15, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Is that a DR350? Looks like my old toy.


Yep,1990-First year of the 11 year run.Offroad model,no key,no e-start,pumper carb.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 15, 2018)

That no e-start was a challenge sometimes on that thumper! Mine would climb like a mountain goat. Torquey!


----------



## motocrash (Sep 16, 2018)

It can be biotch when it's hot but no probs from cold to warm starts as long as you follow the starting drill with the compression release.And yeah,torque monster.No need to rev high at all with the six speed tranny.I put a Big Gun full exhaust on it,rejetted to the pipe and put (cartridge emulator)  Gold Valves in the fork along with raising the tubes in the triple to make her steer sharper/weight the front end more.I set the bike up to work better in these eastern woods since it was designed as a desert racer.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 15, 2019)

Did a little bush whackin' today on a different machine.76°...rest of the week is supposed to be ,50° for a high,so I seized the opportunity.Though,I'll happily take 50°.






Seems like yesterday it had the plow on it. Oh,wait,,it was. I'm headed to the top of the ridge behind my quad.





I go to this crag. It's really steep (first gear,low range) getting there but has a flat spot to park. Babbs Run can be seen here also, about 200 yds down at about a 35 - 40° angle.









Back up on the ridge,you can see the next ridge across the deep stream valley.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Went home,fired a starter full of Ridge and made some Winchester Wings. All in all,a nice afternoon/evening.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Giddy up!


----------



## BigTurtle (Mar 16, 2019)

Hmmm, we checked the mail and no invite. I was out on a 423 mile jaunt on the motorcycle yesterday, family business. No decent food along the way so I skipped eating.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> Hmmm, we checked the mail and no invite. I was out on a 423 mile jaunt on the motorcycle yesterday. No decent food along the way so I skipped eating. I did hit Ingles on the way home and bought some wings to smoke.


423 miles,hell,you could've been here.I traveled maybe 5 yesterday.Wings,biker food of champeens


----------



## BigTurtle (Mar 16, 2019)

I covered 4 states ( just the corners) . Started b4 daylight in the rain in NC and up through East Tn, Southwest Va and up into Eastern Ky.  Rain quit after Johnson City going up. I know there has to be something better than fast food burgers even though Pals is pretty good, along the way.  I've yet to find it.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> I know there has to be something better than fast food burgers even though Pals is pretty good, along the way. I've yet to find it.


Somebody has to be burnin' some hickory down that way....


----------



## BigTurtle (Mar 17, 2019)

Nope, or I would have smelled it. One place here in this part of Kentucky. I forced myself to eat there once. Not spend my money there again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice Moto, we used to be able to ride 4-wheelers and dirt bikes thru the country here. Then the State put the kibosh to motorized vehicles on state owned land, and most privately own land is to full of sap lines. 

Enjoy 

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Mar 30, 2019)

Went to check on the cool tub today. Just downstream of the exposed bedrock is a 3' deep x 5' round hole that we sit in,in summer of course.
From the ~ 12x10 rock.





From the quad.





Found the remnants of a coon's midnight snack,pic taken (in situ). Helping themselves,as they should to a large mudbug.Large for here anyway,nothing like @indaswamp  gets. But also eating some good breeders.I reckon it's harder for them to see/catch the smaller ones.





Found a few turkey feathers too.





Cool tub is intact,no big boulders rolled in like in years past. Now we just need the weather and water to warm.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 11, 2019)

My hot rod Honda back at the "cool tub",a little too cool to get in now. Stacked up a new fire pit.





Blue Bell patch,just waking up from their winter dormancy. Early riser,upper left.





Early riser.





Rode a wee wee wheelie,all the way home...


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 11, 2019)

No greenery at 3500 feet yet but the bloodroot has bloomed. You flat landers read about bloodroot. Used as an astringent agent for skin maladies, red dye for fabric and face paint and optionally as an intestinal purge. My brother and I dug this stuff and dried it until ginseng digging started. We also gathered wild spearmint and peppermint plants along the creek banks of the homelands and dried them too. All could be sold for pennies, a fortune to us. Copperheads smell like a fresh cut cucumber, my Papaw taught me that so if you're aware in the woods and you smell that, you're too close.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 11, 2019)

I bet it looked something like this,but maybe a Rupp.





Hell,last I was sniffin' on a copperhead it smelled more like a Greek salad with extra pungent Feta.
All in good fun man...
On a serious note,I worked at a park that had a copperhead among other snakes that I had to feed until it was released.Yes released.Only kept snakes or any fauna two years max,and released.Anyway,the copperhead did have a musky smell kinda like cucumber.


----------



## motocrash (May 18, 2019)

Yeah,nice and cool creekside.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 27, 2019)

Kayaking the Shenandoah tomorrow,we hit the Cool Tub today.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 29, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Those look a lot like home to me. Wait a minute, they are. I was born in Waynesboro.


Cool! WTH are you doin' on the left coast,belly of the beast no less?


----------



## motocrash (Jul 29, 2019)

@ Richard Foster
Well this should look familiar,like an old friend.Though,it's north of Front Royal on the 'Doah.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 30, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> For some reason those didn't come through. Maybe it's because I'm using a small tablet.








Rock crawling is popular here,you see them on trailers wherever you go,mild to wild...


----------



## motocrash (Jul 30, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I have campers, boats and vacationers driving by my place every weekend and for much of the summer months. I dont need to go on vacation because I'm already there. Some of the most famous rock crawling trails are a day trip for me. I can have breakfast at home, go wheel Fordyce 30-45 min away and be back home for dinner if I want.


Sweet!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2019)

Beavers gettin' busy on Babbs Run,October 13th.It was still pretty green in the stream valley.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 26, 2022)

Had to post this pic of more crazy creek side ice. The ones in front look like cow hooves, the ones in the back look like things I've seen at bachelor parties.  
This stuff should melt tomorrow, finally coming out of the deep freeze!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 27, 2022)

Pics to replace vanished ones in post #42. Must've been a casualty of the last format change?


----------

